# Probleme mit auf DB2 Express zugreiffen



## Ahuga (5. Feb 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe die neueste DB2 Express Version runtergeladen und installiert.

Ich habe im Java Build Path des Projektes den db2java.zip eingebunden.

Ich versuche nun auf die DB zuzugreiffen mit:

```
Class.forName("COM.ibm.db2.jdbc.app.DB2Driver");
connection = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:db2:" + dbName, user, password);
```

Ich bekomme folgende Fehlermeldung: 
java.sql.SQLException: No suitable driver

Wo liegt das Problem?

Vielen Dank für die Unterstützung.


----------



## bronks (5. Feb 2010)

Nimm statt dem den Universal Driver her: db2jcc.jar und db2jcc_license_cu.jar.


----------



## mvitz (5. Feb 2010)

Hoffe du hast die zip auch entpackt und nicht die zip in den Build-Path aufgenommen.


----------



## bronks (6. Feb 2010)

mvitz hat gesagt.:


> Hoffe du hast die zip auch entpackt und nicht die zip in den Build-Path aufgenommen.


Das hoffe ich doch nicht!


----------



## bronks (6. Feb 2010)

Ahuga hat gesagt.:


> ... Ich habe im Java Build Path des Projektes den db2java.zip eingebunden ...


Kann es sein, daß die db2java.zip währen der Laufzeit nicht im Classpath liegt?
Ersetzte versuchshalber die Variable dbname durch einen harten Text, denn es kann sein, daß Deine DbUrl verstümmelt ist.


----------



## HoaX (7. Feb 2010)

Wäre die Lib nicht im Classpath würde doch eine ClassNotFoundException in der Zeile vorher fliegen?!

Ich denke ehr die URL is nicht in der Form wie sie sein sollte.


----------



## bronks (7. Feb 2010)

HoaX hat gesagt.:


> Wäre die Lib nicht im Classpath würde doch eine ClassNotFoundException in der Zeile vorher fliegen? ...


Hast recht


----------

